

Prototype to Polish: Making Games in Chicken Scheme with Hypergiant - synthmeat
http://alex-charlton.com/posts/Prototype_to_polish_Making_games_in_CHICKEN_Scheme_with_Hypergiant/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8850722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8850722)

